# PRAC Annual Fall Auction



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone it is that time of year again PRAC is hosting its Annual Auction again on Sunday November 2 2014.

Location

Royal Canadian Legion
1133 Queen St E, Brampton, ON L6T 4E2

Doors open at 8 am and Auction will start at 10 am.

Please visit our website for all auction rules and for sellers please remember that you must preregister your auction items by Saturday November 1 2014 the same as last year. Our website is www.peelaquariumclub.org. You do not have to register to buy at the auction but it will be to your advantage to register as you can see live updates to what fish/items will be at the auction as the sellers enter their items. You can even follow the auction live in real time the day of the auction. 
I will also start another post on GTA Aquaria with samples of some of the fish/plants and other items that are registered for the auction.

Can't wait to see you all there


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the Peel Auction this year on Sunday, November 2nd, 2014.

Hope to see all my fish buddies there.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*PRAC - Peel Regional Aquarium Club FALL AUCTION*

Heres a flyer for the PRAC - Peel Regional Aquarium Club FALL AUCTION

SEE YOU ALL ON SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 2nd, 2014

Check out our Auction Webpage for Online Pre-Registration


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*PRAC is excited to announce* our auction will be conducted using the MyGroupAuctions online registration and recording system. 
A very user friendly and efficient program, used by many fish auctions in the states. 
Most recently at the Catfish Con 2014 this past Oct 19th, 2014
. 
ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION for SELLERS IS REQUIRED and available at MyGroupAuctions

On Sunday Nov 2nd, PRAC auction will start at 10:00 AM sharp and ends when all lots are sold. See Auction Rules for details

ONLINE, "LIVE" LIST of AUCTION Items available to Buyers. 

Optional to Buyers, PRE-REGISTER at MyGroupAuctions if interested in viewing a live list online.

More Info in Sellers Rules.

Buyers are welcome all day!

This is a CASH ONLY auction.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, who's coming to the Peel Auction in Brampton on Sunday, Nov 2, 2014?

It's like, fish heaven. 800+ bags of fish, plants, filters, tanks, you name it.

Go to the PRAC or Peel Regional Aquarium Club Website for auction info. Online pre-registration is now active. You can register too to see this list. Sellers have already listed items with some rare fish too. And the list is growing everyday.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> Hey, who's coming to the Peel Auction in Brampton on Sunday, Nov 2, 2014?
> 
> It's like, fish heaven. 800+ bags of fish, plants, filters, tanks, you name it.
> 
> Go to the PRAC or Peel Regional Aquarium Club Website for auction info. Online pre-registration is now active. You can register too to see this list. Sellers have already listed items with some rare fish too. And the list is growing everyday.


I will try to make at least a few hours, other things going on in my life 
I know, hard to believe, eh ?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Very excited for the PRAC auction this year - I will be bringing 20+ species of aquatic plants and a few rare species which you rarely get the opportunity to own; below are the rare species. 

1. Cryptocoryne Cordata Var. Siamensis 'Rosanervig'
2. Cryptocoryne Nurii Pahang 'Mutated'
3. Cryptocoryne Aponogetifolia ‘Sorsogon’
4. Ammania Sp. Bonsai 'True Rotala Indica' 

The 20+ species consist of many Java Fern varieties, Cryptocoryne varieties, Anubias varieties, many low-tech and high-tech plants, CO2 packages, and even a mineralized top soil package with all additives necessary for at least a 20 gallon.

See you all on Sunday


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont think I have ever been to the Peel auction even though its one of the closest to me. 

Will try very hard to make it this weekend.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Dont think I have ever been to the Peel auction even though its one of the closest to me.
> 
> Will try very hard to make it this weekend.


You should definitely try to come out, it's going to be a great auction this year; many Pleco's for sale as well  If you want to take a look at the items before coming out to the auction check out www.mygroupauctions.com and look for Peel Region Aquarium Club.

Hopefully see you sunday!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, took a look yesterday. More interested in the plants than the plecos listed.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I just took a look now ... lots of fish, plants, books, foods and accessories

Lots of choice 

See everyone there tomorrow


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a good day it was at Peel  I sold all my items and prices were a lot
better than Hamilton/KW. 

Won the Fluval Ebi shrimp tank  and some great Black Moscow Guppies. 
Met up with friends I hadn't seen in a long time, that was fun.

Now Ive finally got everyone settled in at home, time to relax.  

Some very cool fish and shrimps went thru this auction.

Good job to all the volunteers at Peel....Well done.
This was the 1st time for me at this type of auction and I must say I liked the way it was done.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I second that. Tons of items today, happy I was able to get most of the items I wanted. 

Nice meeting all of you, and catching with those of you I havent seen/talked to forever now.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I will post a link to photos tonight


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is a link to photos from the Peel Region Aquarium Club auction this past Sunday:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.778394618883592.1073741879.141380715918322&type=3


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anyone received their cheques from KWAS auction yet? 

Im still waiting on mine.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

*cheques*

Thanks for the reminder. Cheques went in the mail yesterday for any sellers who did not cash out at the PRAC auction.

Thank you again to all the people who came out. It was really a fun day.

Watch for the next PRAC event and keep an eye on our website for other news. We have some interesting things in the pipeline that will be of interest to all hobbyists.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Has anyone received their cheques from KWAS auction yet?
> 
> Im still waiting on mine.


I will check and get back to you shortly ...


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

KWAS cheques have been mailed UNLESS you didn't leave us your mailing address (and yes, there are a couple on my desk)


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Has anyone received their cheques from KWAS auction yet?
> 
> Im still waiting on mine.


Yours was mailed out, you should receive it soon ...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought the PRAC Auction went well. Last item sold at 5:10. 

I really liked the online pre-registration. I did it a couple if days ahead. I started off by making a list of all the fish & aquarium related items I wanted to sell. Then I entered all the info into MyGroupAuctions website. Quite easy actually. Then I labelled all the dry goods with the lot# provided & put em aside. Day before I bagged all my fish & again put the lot # provided on the bags (Really made it easy at the PRAC Auction check-in). If I had any changes to quantity or such, I edited on MyGroupAuctions site on my iPad as I bagged. 
Again quite easy. Double checked all the bags. Got all ready. Went to bed. Arrived at Peel Auction early. Checked in. Got my GREEN Labels. No list needed. No writing. Just Matched the #'s from label to bag & done! Much easier than last year. 

So, what did I buy?
I noticed a donation from SHRIMP FEVER On the list on MyGroupAuctions.com of 
Yaoshania pachychilus Panda Loach x2. Love this little fish. Well, I WON THE BID! They are doing well in my 8g Nano and soooo cute! I took lots if photos & videos for my YouTube channel (access in my signature w the Blue Gularis). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Glad you are enjoying the Panda Loaches. I hope they do well for you but they are not really suitable for nano tanks. Everyone that comes into the shop wants them for nano tanks and I tell them they are better off not getting them.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Panda Loaches. I hope they do well for you but they are not really suitable for nano tanks. Everyone that comes into the shop wants them for nano tanks and I tell them they are better off not getting them.


Agreed

A better choice for nano tanks would be dwarf chain loaches ( at least 6 )
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yasuhikotakia-sidthimunki


----------

